
Year 2038 Problem : Unix Millenium Bug - nreece
http://www.tutorialsonweb.com/it-updates/year-2038-problem-unix-millenium-bug/
======
jff
This bug is ancient.

------
Allocator2008
The fix for this is easy. In types.h change

typedef long time_t;

to

typedef long long time_t;

Thereby doubling the amount of space for time_t. Future applications written
in c should have this fix or something like it.

~~~
sarvesh
It isn't that simple it will break binary compatibility. 64 bit systems should
be fine as but older 32 bit will be a problem and there is a lot firmware,
embedded systems that won't be updated on time and that's where most of the
problems will show up.

